
Optically improved mitochondrial function redeems aged human visual decline - atombender
https://academic.oup.com/biomedgerontology/article-abstract/doi/10.1093/gerona/glaa155/5863431?redirectedFrom=fulltext
======
atombender
Article: [https://newatlas.com/medical/deep-red-light-aging-
retinas/](https://newatlas.com/medical/deep-red-light-aging-retinas/)

> As our bodies age we can expect different components to deteriorate in
> performance, however, not all do so at the same pace. The retinas are one
> example of a part that ages sooner than most, but a new study has
> demonstrated how a form of deep red light therapy can help arrest this
> slide. Hitting the eyeball with just the right wavelength of light has been
> found to “recharge the energy system” and bring significant improvements to
> vision in those over 40.

